# Photobucket problems anyone ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else is having problems with photobucket ?
When i find a picture i like and press more to get the code to paste it on here nothing happens and at the bottom of the page it says error on page ?
Is it just me or are you having this problem ?
Any idea how to get around it ?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Since they "improved" photobucket's layout  I've had endless problems with it, both uploading and copying links etc. Everyone I've spoken to has too. 

When you click "more" you get a pop up so it's possible you have a pop up stopper blocking it? Try holding the CTRL key (assuming you are a PC user not Mac) and see if you get the pop up window appear. 
Failing that, if you hover over the thumbnail image, you will see the IMG tagged link appear underneath and you can just copy and paste that link into most places like forums etc. You need the last one called "IMG Code".

Hope that helps.

C~x


----------

